# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  J&J's Vision Care Institute Meeting

## chip anderson

Anyone going to J&J's Vision Care Institute Meeting in Sept. or Oct. At Jacksonville?

Chip

----------

